# Is this telling it llike it is?



## joem

yeah this is me.
I changed my user name to reflect my goal.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200598849424&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## seawolf

I like it. If others would post like you they might not make as much money but maybe others could be less ripped off.
Mark


----------



## Anonymous

Very Nice Joe.
However you can get a year pass at Sea World for less than you would pay for a single day at disney.Granted disney is a lot nicer.....but Sea World has free beer!
Of course living next to both of them it is a no brainer for us,but considering where you are coming from,I have a feeling I know where you are going.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> Very Nice Joe.
> However you can get a year pass at Sea World for less than you would pay for a single day at disney.Granted disney is a lot nicer.....but Sea World has free beer!
> Of course living next to both of them it is a no brainer for us,but considering where you are coming from,I have a feeling I know where you are going.



I have been to Florida (Daytona) twice in my life and seen all the orlando attractions but my wife and kids have never been and they are of the age to truely enjoy it. Our plan is a two week stay so any advice on saving money would be great.

now one bidder on my auction - is it a forum member?


----------



## Anonymous

I will have my wife pick up some coupon books this week,and see what else she can find for you.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> I will have my wife pick up some coupon books this week,and see what else she can find for you.


 great thanks
jus let me know how much postage is.


----------



## trashmaster

Hi; Joem;

Do you have an wal-mart near you with an money and or check cashing office????

paul


----------



## joem

trashmaster said:


> Hi; Joem;
> 
> Do you have an wal-mart near you with an money and or check cashing office????
> 
> paul



wal mart yes, not with any check cashing included.
Such out of the blue question, why? 
Are you from Nigeria? kidding


----------



## trashmaster

No I 'm in the u.s. :lol: 

Thank you for all the free stuff you do for the members here ;;  Please send me your PDF files so I can get started.>>>>

Really I was thinking that I would somewhat ADOPT your kids,,, just a little you know like an uncul and send you $75.00=$100.00 for there christmas party.. :lol:  :lol:  

O.K. then send me your mailing address through PM or post it here ;;; I'm sure they will have many unculs on here ..

( please forgive the spilling ;; Bad truck wreck 6 years ago and some words just will not work with me ... Thank you.)

and the fact that I am from ARKANSAS


----------



## Barren Realms 007

trashmaster said:


> No I 'm in the u.s. :lol:
> 
> Thank you for all the free stuff you do for the members here ;;  Please send me your PDF files so I can get started.>>>>
> 
> Really I was thinking that I would somewhat ADOPT your kids,,, just a little you know like an uncul and send you $75.00=$100.00 for there christmas party.. :lol:  :lol:
> 
> O.K. then send me your mailing address through PM or post it here ;;; I'm sure they will have many unculs on here ..
> 
> ( please forgive the spilling ;; Bad truck wreck 6 years ago and some words just will not work with me ... Thank you.)



If you want to let me know and I can send it to him thru Paypal.


----------



## joem

I posted a reply but it got bumped by Barrens post then it dissapeared
so I will try and rewrite what I tried to say.
I don't feel good about taking your hard earned money. There are many members, in my opinion , who may be harder off than me financially (maybe even you).
I don't like to take something for nothing without equal value. That's why I posted ebay auction so at least there is a fair bid and trade.
I do not want to seem ungrateful, I am , I really am grateful for the support from the forum. I am quite choked up as I write this with the show of support.
I don't know what else to write. But this forum is like a golden family with the help, praise, and yes even the repremands and "tough love"
that's what I like about it more than any money.
:|

edit: oh yeah trashmaster did I read it correct you need some PDFs?


----------



## Anonymous

I say we bump his ebay auction.


----------



## Anonymous

Bumped


----------



## patnor1011

I say we can bump it by real bidding on ebay. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

I'm bidding. 

I hope it all works out for you and your family joem.


----------



## joem

Amazing. In all the years I've been on eBay, I have never had 119 people watching an item. :shock:

edit: now it's back down to 6 oh well maybe just a gliche??


----------



## joem

Great job bidders :!: . This one brought in $95.


----------



## Anonymous

Gees I had no idea that you had OTHER auctions going also.The only one I knew of was the one you posted the link for up above.Wish I had known that.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> Gees I had no idea that you had OTHER auctions going also.The only one I knew of was the one you posted the link for up above.Wish I had known that.



opps sorry I thought people just click on "see other items" like I have a habit of doing. I did relist 3 unsold.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200601384144&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gees I had no idea that you had OTHER auctions going also.The only one I knew of was the one you posted the link for up above.Wish I had known that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opps sorry I thought people just click on "see other items" like I have a habit of doing. I did relist 3 unsold.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200601384144&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Click to expand...


Most of the time he does. He must be asleep at the wheel today. You should see some of the things he comes up with. 8)


----------



## joem

I just finished listing 25 items in the next round of my " get the kids to Disney in 2011" goal. Don't forget to click on the see other items link.
Here is one of my auctions and again I tried to be as honest as possible and let the bidders judge.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200601476463&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

btw for those who paid on my first round of auctions, your packages go in the mail tuesday after easter monday. Thank you, and others, very much for your support.


----------



## Irons

mic said:


> I will have my wife pick up some coupon books this week,and see what else she can find for you.



Great Idea. We went to Orlando last Winter. My son wanted to go to the Nick Hotel since he's a Sponge Bob fan. I was a bit upset when I found out my Wife booked us for full price when we could have saved a bundle with the coupons. The locals get a great deal with annual passes. Never pay full price in Orlando.


----------



## Anonymous

Irons said:


> The locals get a great deal with annual passes.


And we get HUGE discounts as forida residents.We went to gatorland 2 weeks ago,we had 2 buy1get1 free tickets,and florida residents get in for $10.So it cost us a total of $20 for all 4 of us.Then saturday was $5 day at the Orlando Science Museum,so we all got in for $20.There is a movie theater at a mall in orlando,that shows all of their movies for $1 all day,every tuesday.Guess where we are going tomorrow?
Yeh being a floridian has it's perks........but there is NO place within the state to go prospecting.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> The locals get a great deal with annual passes.
> 
> 
> 
> And we get HUGE discounts as forida residents.We went to gatorland 2 weeks ago,we had 2 buy1get1 free tickets,and florida residents get in for $10.So it cost us a total of $20 for all 4 of us.Then saturday was $5 day at the Orlando Science Museum,so we all got in for $20.There is a movie theater at a mall in orlando,that shows all of their movies for $1 all day,every tuesday.Guess where we are going tomorrow?
> Yeh being a floridian has it's perks........but there is NO place within the state to go prospecting.
Click to expand...


do you need to show Identification or just hand in your coupons? We have two dollar tuesdays at a theatre here too and we love it. We have mostly museums here with only one kids can touch things, so they are getting a bit bored. They want action and are holding me hostage to get it. :lol:


----------



## Claudie

I was working when the auctions ended and missed out on the last minute bids.  
Looks like you did pretty good though. :lol:


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> I was working when the auctions ended and missed out on the last minute bids.
> Looks like you did pretty good though. :lol:


Hey, I'm happy. All results count.


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> The locals get a great deal with annual passes.
> 
> 
> 
> And we get HUGE discounts as forida residents.We went to gatorland 2 weeks ago,we had 2 buy1get1 free tickets,and florida residents get in for $10.So it cost us a total of $20 for all 4 of us.Then saturday was $5 day at the Orlando Science Museum,so we all got in for $20.There is a movie theater at a mall in orlando,that shows all of their movies for $1 all day,every tuesday.Guess where we are going tomorrow?
> Yeh being a floridian has it's perks........but there is NO place within the state to go prospecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you need to show Identification or just hand in your coupons? We have two dollar tuesdays at a theatre here too and we love it. We have mostly museums here with only one kids can touch things, so they are getting a bit bored. They want action and are holding me hostage to get it. :lol:
Click to expand...

One parent shows their license,and thats it.That theater is next door to a place called Sam Ash,which is a HUGE music store.They have at least a hundred guitars and amps ready to play,and about 20 drum sets,electric and acoustic.I love that place.


----------



## Militoy

mic said:


> Yeh being a floridian has it's perks........but there is NO place within the state to go prospecting.



I don't know about that - I might like to live in a state where there were so many old shipwrecks off the coast that detectorists regularly pick up VERY hi-$ Gold coins on the beaches after just about every bout of rough weather...

Prospecting isn't just about searching for raw gold!


----------



## joem

Militoy said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh being a floridian has it's perks........but there is NO place within the state to go prospecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that - I might like to live in a state where there were so many old shipwrecks off the coast that detectorists regularly pick up VERY hi-$ Gold coins on the beaches after just about every bout of rough weather...
> 
> Prospecting isn't just about searching for raw gold!
Click to expand...


I would just love that sort of thing


----------



## Anonymous

Militoy said:


> I might like to live in a state where there were so many old shipwrecks off the coast that detectorists regularly pick up VERY hi-$ Gold coins on the beaches after just about every bout of rough weather...
> 
> Prospecting isn't just about searching for raw gold!


Several things to note.In 2005( I believe) the state of florida authorized a beach reclamation project that pumped literally billions of tons of sand from offshore,back onto the beaches from Cape Canaveral,to Sebastion Inlet almost 50 miles south.It was some of the richest gold and silver bearing beach land in the state.Not only with pre-1800 pirate loot,but also silver coins minted by the U.S. Not to mention florida has the highest number of beachgoers out of the entire united states(second is california).All of those tourists bring with them,lots and lots of jewelry.Jewelry that tends to fall off in hard hitting waves,and water that causes your fingers to shrink ever so slightly.
The reclamation project was created to replenish the heavily eroded beaches from the 04' hurricanes that bombarded our state.The contractor utilized a massize floating dredge that sat about 400-500 feet offshore and pumped unbelievable amounts of sand back onto the beach,using massive pipes about 4 feet in diameter.It took several boats,divers,and front end loaders,just to simply move the exaust pipe down the beach as it inundated our beaches with fill.When they were done,it was horrible.They left several feet worth of overburden,filled with massive ruts in the beach,and the fill was not level.They left unimaginable amounts of trash and debris behind,not only from themselves,but from the debris pushed onto the beach from the dredge.Debris that carried with it,remnants from the storms.Pieces of gutters,shingles,cans,bottles,bags,tar,and unmeasurable amounts of seashells ,and driftwood.While the seashells were pretty,one was unable to walk on them barefoot.Our beaches would never be the same.My wife,along with several other people we had never met before,literally cried while standing on one of the boardwalks.It was one of the most heartbraking things I have ever witnessed.Had there been any off-shore treasure dredged up,it would have either never made the trip all the way up to the dredge,or it would have gotten caught in the exaust pipe on the way to shore,because the pipe was grooved.
This damage was only the visible damage........there was unseen damage that was far greater.There have been tales of the population of seaturtles dramatically being reduced,for a couple of reasons.First the stories were that the dredge company covered a lot of egg sites due to the lact of research prior to the operation.Next was the fact that the beach no longer was the same "shape" it was before,therefore the turtles were nesting on the flats,where a large number of gators and crocs live,that will eat seaturtles of all sizes.The next unseen damage was to the sealife that stays in the water.You can imagine the devastating affects it had,on the population of fish,and crab, that lay there eggs near shore.If the eggs were not sucked up,they were covered up.
When this project was completed,the state announced,it was so happy with the results,that it planned on doing the same thing down most of the east coast of florida.I have been to the beach maybe 2 times since then,and we live less than 10 minutes away.
Metal detecting on the beach now would not be the same.The only material you would find is a few scarce pennies,mixed in with all of the pieces of beer/soda tabs,and roofing nails.I should also mention that forida has a law that states you can not metal detect in the water south of sebastion inlet.And from the inlet north you can only detect,if you are wading.You cannot detect while diving.
I am getting very sad just talking about this.There are still a lot of great places to go to detect.........unfortunately the east coast of florida is not one of them.


----------



## nickvc

Mic
Look on the bright side what man has done mother nature will sort out, a few good storms and all that work will have been in vain as the sea reclaims what was taken out, the wildlife will also outwit mankind eventually,the fishing off shore is probably so poor now that few commercial boats bother now so numbers will increase rapidly, humans can't help but try to improve on what nature designed but we rarely win for long.


----------



## joem

hello
Just to update those who have won my auction ( in case you don't read your emails).
People have started to have packages arrive, But I have been told by our post office that longers times are happening at the Canada/U.S border for those packages heading to the States due to higher security measures since Bin Laden. But they are arriving. Buyers in Canada just have the usual longer times for over size letter packages.


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> Just to update those who have won my auction ( in case you don't read your emails).


Not that there is a problem,but I haven't recieved any email since the auctions ended.You may want to check your sent box and make sure that they were sent.But like I said,there is not a problem here.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update those who have won my auction ( in case you don't read your emails).
> 
> 
> 
> Not that there is a problem,but I haven't recieved any email since the auctions ended.You may want to check your sent box and make sure that they were sent.But like I said,there is not a problem here.
Click to expand...


All messages were sent ok, and I have had some responses from the email I sent today to all buyers. It might be on your end.


----------



## Anonymous

The emails that you are referreing to,are they the emails that were just sent today,or were they sent prior to today?


----------



## joem

mic said:


> The emails that you are referreing to,are they the emails that were just sent today,or were they sent prior to today?


 these are today ( since packages are arriving)or when someone asked me a question in the past two weeks


----------



## Anonymous

Ok I just wanted to make sure there were no emails before today.


----------



## joem

Round Three
http://shop.ebay.ca/get2disney2011/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Anonymous

I received my shipment today Joe.Thank you so much,all of it looks very nice.
If you ever want to sell any more material outside of Ebay just let me know.
And my wife said she found some things for you.
Talk to you later.


----------



## joem

mic said:


> I received my shipment today Joe.Thank you so much,all of it looks very nice.
> If you ever want to sell any more material outside of Ebay just let me know.
> And my wife said she found some things for you.
> Talk to you later.


I can't remeber which one you won?


----------



## joem

A picture done by my daughter to help sales.
"Joe's Hardware Store - Everything is On Sale"


----------



## glondor

The price for the coal looks like a bargain !


----------



## joem

glondor said:


> The price for the coal looks like a bargain !


and I just realised I'm wearing a kilt :lol:


----------



## copperkid_18

joem said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The price for the coal looks like a bargain !
> 
> 
> 
> and I just realised I'm wearing a kilt :lol:
Click to expand...


Or a skirt! :lol:


----------



## joem

copperkid_18 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glondor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The price for the coal looks like a bargain !
> 
> 
> 
> and I just realised I'm wearing a kilt :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a skirt! :lol:
Click to expand...

No er uhm I'm sure it's a kilt. Yeah that's it, a kilt :shock: :lol:


----------



## copperkid_18

:lol:


----------



## joem

Does anybody know of an ebayer usernamed jacebidder1979?


----------



## Claudie

joem said:


> Does anybody know of an ebayer usernamed jacebidder1979?



They have been a member for about a month, they have a feedback of 0 and no items listed for sale.... :|


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of an ebayer usernamed jacebidder1979?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a member for about a month, they have a feedback of 0 and no items listed for sale.... :|
Click to expand...


Yeah I know, but I was wondering if they are a member here. They have won my auction but has not paid or responded to any emails even though I will let them out of the auction, and I don't do negative feedback because things happen in life.


----------



## jimdoc

That is why some people block zero feedback bidders in their auctions. The chances of a deadbeat are a lot higher. Another problem with Ebay.

Jim


----------



## Claudie

If it's been over 3 days I would re-list it. Sellers cannot leave negative feedback, only buyers. Boy, that sounds fair, doesn't it.... :|


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> If it's been over 3 days I would re-list it. Sellers cannot leave negative feedback, only buyers. Boy, that sounds fair, doesn't it.... :|



I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe something happened, I don't know.


----------



## Militoy

joem said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's been over 3 days I would re-list it. Sellers cannot leave negative feedback, only buyers. Boy, that sounds fair, doesn't it.... :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe something happened, I don't know.
Click to expand...


eBay's policy is that payment is due within 96 hours (4 days) of the close of auction or Buy-It-Now transaction. After that period, the seller can open an "Unpaid Item Case". I usually also give the buyer the benefit of the doubt - especially a new buyer with low feedback. They might be struggling to get their PayPal account set up - or it may be simply the case of a bidder that placed a proxy bid, then neglected to check their e-mail. If I haven't heard from a buyer 7 days after the close of auction, and they fail to respond to 2 attempted contacts, after another day or two I report them as a non-paying bidder.


----------



## joem

I've added some odd old boards ( grey ones) I found in a box of odds and ends.
I'm not sure what they are from.
Check it out and please tell me if my auction is honest enough.


----------



## old thompson

joem said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The price for the coal looks like a bargain !
> 
> 
> 
> and I just realised I'm wearing a kilt :lol:
Click to expand...



You should be proud, kilts are harder to draw than pants.


----------



## joem

Alright pulling this topic up again.
I think this guy is telling it like it is.
ooops forgot the link
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/get2disney2012/m.html?item=200712943003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Claudie

None of the link are good any longer. I'm beginning to wonder if the guy ever even existed.... :|


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> None of the link are good any longer. I'm beginning to wonder if the guy ever even existed.... :|


check the link now in my previous post


----------



## Smack

joem said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of an ebayer usernamed jacebidder1979?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a member for about a month, they have a feedback of 0 and no items listed for sale.... :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but I was wondering if they are a member here. They have won my auction but has not paid or responded to any emails even though I will let them out of the auction, and I don't do negative feedback because things happen in life.
Click to expand...


You can not leave neg feedback as a seller, not any more. If someone knows how, let me know.


----------



## joem

Alright! One member bidding on these honest auctions
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/get2disney2012/m.html?hash=item2ebb6c759b&item=200712943003&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## niteliteone

Joem,
This link didn't work.
went to search page for the letter "m"

Tom C.


----------



## Claudie

Try this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Very-Rare1-Honest-Listing-Scrap-Computer-Parts-Gold-Silver-Palladium-/200712943003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2ebb6c759b


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> Try this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Very-Rare1-Honest-Listing-Scrap-Computer-Parts-Gold-Silver-Palladium-/200712943003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2ebb6c759b


Lots of watchers and only one bidder, I'm sure shipping price is too high but what can I do, it's the post office.


----------



## niteliteone

OK, I gave a bid on the cell boards.
With the shipping the post office is getting more than you.

Tom C.


----------



## joem

niteliteone said:


> OK, I gave a bid on the cell boards.
> With the shipping the post office is getting more than you.
> 
> Tom C.



I know, it's a shame (sham?) I'm starting to think ebay owns canada post as well.


----------



## Claudie

The postal rates are getting crazy but to ship from Iowa to anywhere in Canada is totally ridiculous. I think everything I have sold to Canada has cost more to ship than the item's selling price. :|


----------



## Meh

Claudie said:


> The postal rates are getting crazy but to ship from Iowa to anywhere in Canada is totally ridiculous. I think everything I have sold to Canada has cost more to ship than the item's selling price. :|


And if you use UPS, they bag the recipient with a $70 "customs processing fee" - usually for collecting a few dollars in sales tax.


----------



## niteliteone

OK guys running out of time. 
From 45 minutes to 2 hours left on the different items.

Joem has 8 items listed but only bids on 2 of them. 

Let's help get the kids to Disney.

Tom C.


----------



## joem

niteliteone said:


> OK guys running out of time.
> From 45 minutes to 2 hours left on the different items.
> 
> Joem has 8 items listed but only bids on 2 of them.
> 
> Let's help get the kids to Disney.
> 
> Tom C.



hey thanks Tom


----------



## DONNZ

DFW area.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/2861108522.html

Beaker glassware lab / labratory - $25 (n.w.ft.worth)

Date: 2012-02-20, 11:05AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] 


I have cases of 6 (per case) Pyrex 600 ML beakers for sale. I have a total of about 24 cases at $25.00 a case, take as many as you need. I will sell all I have for $500.00
6 cases of Pyrex brand 1000-600 - Beaker, griffin, low form, double scale, 7740 glass, Corning inc. 
18 cases of VWR brand 600 ML beaker, low form 

•	Location: n.w.ft.worth

Tele's omitted.


----------



## jimdoc

Isn't lab glass a restricted item in Texas?

Jim


----------



## DONNZ

My bad, posted this in the wrong thread.

"Texas actually regulates ownership of some labware; owning an Erlenmeyer, as in the article, can land you in jail (Texas state code, 481.040):"

"Chemical laboratory apparatus" means any item of equipment designed, made, or adapted to manufacture a controlled substance or a controlled substance analogue, including:

(A) a condenser;

(B) a distilling apparatus;

(C) a vacuum drier;

(D) a three-neck or distilling flask...


----------



## Claudie

I had no idea there were laws like that! :shock: I think there are too many laws in this country. :|


----------



## goldsilverpro

I ran a lab for several years in Houston. You fill out the paperwork, pay the fee (you must pay your tribute to Caesar), and they send you a certificate (or, permit) to hang on the wall and give you a lab number. You have to renew it annually. You are supposed to keep a running inventory of labware (mainly). They can legally pop in on you at any time and check your inventory but that never happened while I was there (there's probably only 3 guys in the whole state to oversee this). It is illegal for a lab supply to sell certain items (supposedly the ones commonly used to manufacture drugs) to you unless you give them your lab number. I remember that 500ml erlenmeyer flasks were on the list but the 250ml ones weren't.


----------



## DONNZ

Like the phrase: "Don't kick a sleeping dog"

I've had several studios in the Deep Elum area, Dallas. I learned very quickly to let them inspect the building as is. 
When it passed and tagged (good tags) the modification began, electrical.


----------

